# 1 Samsung 49 Zoll oder besser 2 27 Zöller?



## xeno75 (6. Oktober 2019)

*1 Samsung 49 Zoll oder besser 2 27 Zöller?*

Moin! Langsam wir es Zeit für das lange geplante Upgrade. Ich werde mir eine 2080ti zulegen und suche noch nach der passenden Bildschirm konfig. für Gaming und Photoshop. 

Der  Samsung C49RG90 hat ein tolles Format und bietet einen guten Kompromiss für beides Gaming und Farbe. 

Die Frage ist ob es eine bessere Zusammenstellung aus 2 Bildschirmen zu einem ähnlichen Preis gibt, was meint ihr?


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 1 Samsung 49 Zoll oder besser 2 27 Zöller?*

Ob du lieber zwei kleinre oder einen sehr großen TFT benutzt können wir dir kaum beantworten - das ist eine reine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Ich habe einen 32-Zoller, meine Frau hat zwei 24er nebeneinander. Jeder von uns kann mit der jeweiligen Konfiguration des anderen spontan wenig anfangen, das liegt aber nicht daran dass eine version besser oder schlechter wäre sondern was einem "besser liegt".


----------



## Quat (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 1 Samsung 49 Zoll oder besser 2 27 Zöller?*

Ein Bildschirm ist etwas flexibler dafür gibt’s viel Fensterschubsen.
Mehr Bildschirme sind etwas statischer, dafür nicht so frei beim Fensterschubsen.
Ok zugegeben, Fensterschubsen ist irgendwie so‘ne Hassliebe bei mir.
Bei 2, find ich 2 Gleiche unsinnig? „PC-Nutzung“ hat einen favorisierten Bildschirm und evenuell noch Nebenschirme.
Ok. bei Photoshop machen zwei Schirme Sinn, aber der Nebenschirm stellt ja nur die Arbeitsmittel bereit. Für Photoshop würde ich persönlich, bei „nur“ 1440 einen breiten Schirm haben wollen und würd dezentral arbeiten. Bei höherer Auflösung dann lieber zwei unterschiedliche. Ich hab aber nicht das neuste Photoshop, kann ja sein, dass die sich mittlerweile mal der Skalierung angenommen haben. Wobei, selbst wenn, hätte der Nebenschirm eine geringere Auflösung und ständ wieder Hochkant.
Auch beim Spielen mit zwei Bildschirmen, gibt’s einen Hauptschirm und einen Nebenschirm.
Hier wär mir persönlich dann ein „etwas“ Breiter lieber. Selbst dann, wenn er zuweilen Links und Rechts schwarze Ränder haben sollte.
Ich selbst hab im Mom. einen recht Großen, nicht Breiten, und bin nicht so wirklich glücklich damit. Mit zwei bzw. drei Schirmen war ich aber auch nicht glücklicher oder anders ausgedrückt; Ich war anders glücklich.
Bei sehr breiten Monitoren hab ich Bedenken wegen der Kopfbewegungen. Die waren zwar meinem Nacken zuträglich, störten dennoch beim Arbeiten. ... lieber mal kurze Gymnastik als Kopfschütteln. Deshalb hab ich keine drei Schirme mehr. Ich hatte irgendwann bemerkt, ich ziehe alles in die Mitte, um die Kopfbewegung zu vermeiden.
Aber jeder ist anders und jeder arbeitet anders!


----------



## xeno75 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 1 Samsung 49 Zoll oder besser 2 27 Zöller?*

Danke, meine Überlegung dabei ist halt statt des Kompromisses den der Samsung nunmal bieten muss 2 Bildschirme zu nehmen bei denen je einer optimal für den jeweiligen Zeck wäre. Also 1 der farblich besser als der Samsung wäre und 1 der besser für Gaming wäre. Aber ob das zu einem ähnlichen Preis geht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 1 Samsung 49 Zoll oder besser 2 27 Zöller?*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Moin! Langsam wir es Zeit für das lange geplante Upgrade. Ich werde mir eine 2080ti zulegen und suche noch nach der passenden Bildschirm konfig. für Gaming und Photoshop.
> 
> Der  Samsung C49RG90 hat ein tolles Format und bietet einen guten Kompromiss für beides Gaming und Farbe.
> 
> Die Frage ist ob es eine bessere Zusammenstellung aus 2 Bildschirmen zu einem ähnlichen Preis gibt, was meint ihr?



Ich würde ja die goldene Mitte mit einem 34er wählen. Die IPS-Panels von LG halte ich auch für Photoshop geeigneter.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 1 Samsung 49 Zoll oder besser 2 27 Zöller?*

bis auf rennspiele oder flugsimulatoren gibt es keine sinnvolle anwendung für so viel desktop. 
filme werden in der bildschirmmitte angezeigt während der bildschirmrest abgedunkelt wird (abdunkeln im sinn von schwarzer farbe links-rechts was nicht wirklich schwarz ist (da das schwarz bei so viel fläche in der nacht ruhig als lichtquelle genutzt werden kann))
shoter sind damit nicht spielbar, überhaupt die meisten spiele sind damit nicht sinnvoll spielbar. kompetitiver albtraum.

ich würde sagen 21:9 ist das höchste der gefühle.... denn manche filme kann man damit tatsächlich auch ohne ränder (links-rechts) genießen.


----------



## xeno75 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 1 Samsung 49 Zoll oder besser 2 27 Zöller?*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Die IPS-Panels von LG halte ich auch für Photoshop geeigneter.



Danke für den Tipp. Ich habe mir daraufhin den LG 34GK950F mal angeschaut. Allerdings hat der nur HDR 400 und laut Tests kommt er auf 89.5% Adobe RGB. Der C49RG90 ist zwar VA aber mit HDR1000 und 92% Adobe RGB.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 1 Samsung 49 Zoll oder besser 2 27 Zöller?*

Ehrlich, solche Farbraum-Unterschiede sind sowas von egal. Zumindest für Photoshop. HDR 400 ist quasi kein HDR, ja. Das 1000er des RG90 aber auch noch ein Stück weg von TV- oder G-Sync-Ultimate-Qualität.


----------



## xeno75 (11. November 2019)

*AW: 1 Samsung 49 Zoll oder besser 2 27 Zöller?*

Ich habe mir dann doch den Samsung geholt und muss sagen die Größe ist schon extrem beeindruckend. Leider kann ich auch schon nicht viel mehr gutes sagen, denn ich bekomme kein Bild über DisplayPort und kann somit nur hdmi mit 60hz genießen, ohne die Vorzüge, die den Monitor für mich reizvoll gemacht haben.
ich werde wohl doch dem LG mal eine Chance geben.


----------



## Quat (11. November 2019)

*AW: 1 Samsung 49 Zoll oder besser 2 27 Zöller?*

Nur so’n Gedanke! Handbuch gelesen? Hatte selbst schon ein ähnliches Problem mit DP.
Sorry, nur deshalb hatte es mich interessiert.

Zitat Handbuch Seite 42:
„DisplayPort Ver.
Wählen Sie die DisplayPort-Version aus.
― Bei einer falschen Einstellung bleibt der Bildschirm eventuell leer. Überprüfen Sie in diesem Fall die technischen Daten des Geräts.
― Wenn sich der Monitor (bei Einstellung auf HDMI1, HDMI2, DisplayPort oder MiniDP) im Stromsparmodus befindet oder die Meldung Signalkabel prüfen anzeigt, oder der Stromsparmodus aktiviert wird, drücken Sie
die JOG-Taste, um den Bildschirm mit Funktionstasten anzuzeigen. Wählen Sie dann die Taste , um das On- Screen-Display (OSD) anzuzeigen. Sie können zwischen 1.1, 1.2 und 1.2↑ auswählen.
― Bei der Einstellung von DisplayPort Ver. auf 1.1 für die Bandbreitenbegrenzung des DisplayPort 1.1-Protokolls kann die aktuelle maximale Ausgangsaktualisierungsrate der Anzeigekarten nicht das Niveau 120 Hz/144 Hz erreichen.
― Wenn Sie 1.2↑ auswählen, kann der Monitor bis zu 3840 x 1080 @ 144 Hz und 10 Bit-Farbeingabesignale unterstützen.“

Edit:
Handbuch


----------



## xeno75 (15. November 2019)

*AW: 1 Samsung 49 Zoll oder besser 2 27 Zöller?*

Danke, guter Tipp. Hat aber leider nix genutzt.


----------

